# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  4Test QV 250

## PAKOW

This Is The Real Deal

----------


## rioters

i recommend reading htis forum
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=168832
i was about to buy the 300mg/ml 10ml deca but thx to that forum qv can suck my knob ill avoid them now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> This Is The Real Deal


Ok, I am 110% convinced now, QV is 110% legit, thanks for clearing that up..

----------


## PAKOW

interesting blurb, faked right at the source eh. i'll call the policia. asshole dirty mexicans. pretty good oil anywho.  :2taco:

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Actually, there are rumors on QV all over this forum. Just do a search, or check out that link that Rioters posted. And 'Yes', Rumor has QV is faked right at the source, Bendeho!

----------


## PAKOW

ya i think it's possible but so far havn't heard anything bad about the 4test. maybe i got lucky. needle in the haystack. buddy has so much info then how do they fake it. what goes in it? do they fake it for dogs too? they really must have a weak quality control or none at all. could be a company scam from the top down i guess. there legit business parters (working veternarians) must get pretty pissed. no no they stop legit production and then go fake production for illegial resale. it would cost about the same to make it fake right at a production plant as it would real. it's possible, i have an open mind. i'll take into consideration. anyway nuff said, take a look at the pics and postings no one had any of the 4test so thought i would provide.

----------


## yung-priest

never heard of this 4test 250, wat is it? wats it compare to?

----------


## wallycn

sustanon

----------


## yung-priest

cool thanks, how much it ususally run price wise would u say? i have never seen that down in mexico, guess m not lookin hard enuff. or is it new by qv?

----------


## PAKOW

it's the same as sustanon 250. from what i hear it's new to QV. gains about 20lbs in the first couple of months with 250mg's a week. stack with dbol , 3tabs a day. higer dosages if more advanced steroid user.

30mg test propionate 
60mg test phenylpropionate
60mg test isocaproate
100mg test decanoate

----------


## ajfina

> it's the same as sustanon 250. from what i hear it's new to QV. gains about 20lbs in the first couple of months with 250mg's a week. stack with dbol , 3tabs a day. higer dosages if more advanced steroid user.
> 
> 30mg test propionate 
> 60mg test phenylpropionate
> 60mg test isocaproate
> 100mg test decanoate


20 POUNDS WOWWWWW thats got to be someone that never ever used roids in the pass first time user's 
COME ON 
i doubt it from QV  :2nono:

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

I was thinking the exact same thing Aj! Are you doing standup somewhere Pakow? You are friggin hilarious with those comments!  :Liar:

----------


## juicy_brucy

> 20 POUNDS WOWWWWW thats got to be someone that never ever used roids in the pass first time user's 
> COME ON 
> i doubt it from QV


 I totally 100% agree.

----------


## juicy_brucy

250mg of sustanon per week? Give me a fricking break. The human body can produce that in one week. Why would you only shoot 250mg's? To me that is a total waste of time. Go big or stay home.

----------


## Seajackal

> Actually, there are rumors on QV all over this forum. Just do a search, or check out that link that Rioters posted. And 'Yes', Rumor has QV is faked right at the source, Bendeho!


The right spelling for the last word is PENDEJO! Bro I will keep my mouth
closed about the translation. Hehe.  :Wink:

----------


## bignatt

I dont know anyone who has problems with QV

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> The right spelling for the last word is PENDEJO! Bro I will keep my mouth
> closed about the translation. Hehe.


Im terrible in spanish, but thanks for the correct spelling. I know what the word means..I watch cheech and chong! It means friend! lol..

----------


## Seajackal

Hehe, you've got it Big Xwhite!

----------


## VanWildler

Hey, I just came across some of this stuff...4Test from QV. Can anyone tell me how many doses come is this bottle if your taking a 250mg dose. I am brand new to this.

...I dont know how much is in the bottle. I threw away the box. The bottles are only half full.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> Hey, I just came across some of this stuff...4Test from QV. Can anyone tell me how many doses come is this bottle if your taking a 250mg dose. I am brand new to this.
> 
> ...I dont know how much is in the bottle. I threw away the box. The bottles are only half full.



5ml in the vial! 250mg/ml = 1250mg!

----------


## VanWildler

So how many doses in the bottle then if going w/ 250mg dose? 5 right?

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> So how many doses in the bottle then if going w/ 250mg dose? 5 right?


5ml in the vial! 250mg/ml = 1250mg!

Basic math my friend! 5!

1ml=250mg 
1ml=250mg
1ml=250mg
1ml=250mg
+1ml=250mg
-------------
5ml=1250mg

----------


## juicy_brucy

> 5ml in the vial! 250mg/ml = 1250mg!
> 
> Basic math my friend! 5!
> 
> 1ml=250mg 
> 1ml=250mg
> 1ml=250mg
> 1ml=250mg
> +1ml=250mg
> ...


 Pretty much.

----------


## devil1

depends what results you are looking for, mass, hardness or what?

----------


## PAKOW

here's what results i got from the 1cc/7 days for 9 weeks. 15 pounds. dont have any pic i can find from before i started. good amount for being off the stuff for about 8 years. next time though will atlease do that ever 4 days. want to put on a bit more size but get more cut. any recomendations? thinking about prop/winny...?

----------


## juicy_brucy

> here's what results i got from the 1cc/7 days for 9 weeks. 15 pounds. dont have any pic i can find from before i started. good amount for being off the stuff for about 8 years. next time though will atlease do that ever 4 days. want to put on a bit more size but get more cut. any recomendations? thinking about prop/winny...?


 trenbalone acetate all the way. best roid ever. But lotsa RAGE involved.

----------


## PAKOW

what about the stuff from quest? do you take it every 3 days ?

----------


## PAKOW

ya never tried anything ever before except test.. how is tren on your liver/kidneys? how long is a good cycle. still wanna kinda the lower dosage end of the spectrum but not too low to achive half deceant results. thinking abit more health these days so in light of that do ya think drinking lots of cran and certain teas to cleanse the liver is a good idea while on a cycle or better to do afterwards. trying to get results but less stress on the body. some experienced knowledge needed. cutting the drinking out completly for awile to really give the good ole liver a break also. thanks

----------

